# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ύδρα (2) [Hydra]

## Roi Baudoin

Με πάσα επιφύλαξη θα αναφερθώ σε ένα θέμα που, από ότι έψαξα, είδα ότι δεν έχει ανεβεί.

"Την νύχτα της 1ης Αυγούστου 1937, γύρω στις 10, συγκρούσηκαν 500 περίπου μέτρα από το λιμάνι, το *"Υδράκι"* ήτοι το ατμόπλοιο *"'Υδρα",* παμπάλαιο, 50 χρόνων τότε, που έβγαινε από το λιμάνι, με προορισμό το *¶στρος Κυνουρίας* και το πετρελαιοκίνητο ιστιοφόρο 20 τόνων *"Ανάστασις"* που ερχόταν από τη *Σουβάλα* της Αίγινας, με περίπου 60 επιβάτες, υπερφορτωμένο. Η σύγκρουση μέσα στη νύχτα ήταν φοβερή. Το *"Ανάστασις"* βυθίστηκε σε λίγα λεπτά. Χάθηκαν εικοσιτέσσερις, ανάμεσά του δύο παιδιά. 
Έγινε πάταγος και ο τύπος της εποχής, παραμονές της πρώτης επετείου της δικτατορίας του Μεταξά, αλλά και μετά, ασχολείτο με το θέμα.
Οι πρώτοι που αντελήφθησαν το ατύχημα ήταν οι θαμώνες του κέντρου που έσπευσαν σε βοήθεια με την ατμάκατο που είχε ο ιδιοκτήτης για τη μεταφορά των πελατών του από το Ρολόϊ στο μαγαζί του.
Για το περιστατικό αυτό κυκλοφόρησε τότε κοντά ένα τραγούδι ο *Κώστας Ρούκουνας*, με τίτλο *"Οι αδικοπνιγμένοι".*
Ο Ρούκουνας έγραψε για το γεγονός ένα οργισμένο τραγούδι. Κι ο ίδιος θυμάται:
"Οι καπεταναίοι, όμως, κατά πως φαίνεται, είχαν γερούς δικηγόρους και τα μέσα και πήραν απαγόρεψη. Ένεκα που δεν τους συνέφερε αυτά που τους έψελνα και διότι ξεσηκώθηκε ο κοσμάκης, το οποίον θα τους έτρωγε για τους σκυλοπνίχτες.
Κι ο δίσκος αποσύρθηκε."

Όλα αυτά τα καταγράφονται σε ένα απίστευτης ποιότητας *Ημερολόγιο (2006)* που εκδόθηκε από "*Το Λιμάνι της Αγωνίας"* με θέμα *"Ο Πειραιάς και το ρεμπέτικο τραγούδι".*
Απίστευτο μεράκι και αγάπη ήταν τα υλικά για να φτιαχτεί το Ημερολόγιο αυτό.

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά που αξίζει να δούμε από το συγκεκριμένο Ημερολόγιο.

Οι ομοιότητες με το ατύχημα του κρουαζιεροπλοίου της Ηπειρωτικής, του "Jupiter", με το ιταλικό πλοίο "Adige", sστην είσοδο του λιμανιού του Πειραιά είναι αρκετές.
Τότε, βέβαια, η ευθύνη βάρυνε στον ιταλό πλοίαρχο.

Ας δούμε μερικά ντοκουμένυα από το Ημερολόγιο.

Εφημερίδες.jpg

Το ατμόπλοιο "Ύδρα", το συγκρουσθέν με το πετρελαιοκίνητο "Ανάστασις".

Τα πλοία.jpg

Ύδρα.jpg

Το τραγούδι του Κώστα Ρούκουνα "Οι αδικοπνιγμένοι" (1937). 

Κώστας Ρούκουνας.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με πάσα επιφύλαξη θα αναφερθώ σε ένα θέμα που, από ότι έψαξα, είδα ότι δεν έχει ανεβεί.
> 
> "Την νύχτα της 1ης Αυγούστου 1937, γύρω στις 10, συγκρούσηκαν 500 περίπου μέτρα από το λιμάνι, το *"Υδράκι"* ήτοι το ατμόπλοιο *"'Υδρα",* παμπάλαιο, 50 χρόνων τότε, που έβγαινε από το λιμάνι, με προορισμό το *¶στρος Κυνουρίας* και το πετρελαιοκίνητο ιστιοφόρο 20 τόνων *"Ανάστασις"*  που ερχόταν από τη *Σουβάλα* της Αίγινας, με περίπου 60 επιβάτες, υπερφορτωμένο.


Terrible story! I will check other sources as well. Here is the big _Hydra_ of the Leoussis company from a common postcard

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΥΔΡΑ ταξίδεψε για 52 χρόνια, όλα τους στα νερά μας μιας και ήταν από τα λίγα ακτοπλοϊκά που πήραμε «πρώτο χέρι». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Βενετία το 1899 και ταξίδεψε για τρείς από τους σημαντικούς «παίχτες» του προπολεμικού Σαρωνικού. Για το Λεούση (που είχε και το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ), για την Αργολικής Ατμοπλοΐας του Πετσάλη (που είχε το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) και για τον Πρωτόπαππα.

Το τέλος του ήρθε όταν το εντόπισαν γερμανικά αεροσκάφη και βυθίστηκε τον Απρίλη του ʼ41 στη θέση Βούρκος των Μεγάρων. Παρέμεινε βυθισμένο κατά την κατοχή και το 1949 ο Οργανισμός Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων το έβγαλε στο «σφυρί» για να διαλυθεί. 

ydra1.jpg
Φωτο του Γ.Σκληρού από τη «Ναυτική Ελλάς»

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΥΔΡΑ ταξίδεψε για 52 χρόνια, όλα τους στα νερά μας μιας και ήταν από τα λίγα ακτοπλοϊκά που πήραμε «πρώτο χέρι». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Βενετία το 1899 και ταξίδεψε για τρείς από τους σημαντικούς «παίχτες» του προπολεμικού Σαρωνικού. Για το Λεούση (που είχε και το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ), για την Αργολικής Ατμοπλοΐας του Πετσάλη (που είχε το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) και για τον Πρωτόπαππα.
> 
> Το τέλος του ήρθε όταν το εντόπισαν γερμανικά αεροσκάφη και βυθίστηκε τον Απρίλη του ʼ41 στη θέση Βούρκος των Μεγάρων. Παρέμεινε βυθισμένο κατά την κατοχή και το 1949 ο Οργανισμός Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων το έβγαλε στο «σφυρί» για να διαλυθεί. 
> 
> ydra1.jpg
> Φωτο του Γ.Σκληρού από τη «Ναυτική Ελλάς»


Eyxaristw poly. Exairetikes plhrofories kai api0anes fwtografies!!!!

----------


## Αστερίξ

Καλώς σας βρίσκω, παίδες !

Σχετικά με την .ερευνά σας, κοιτάξτε και τα παρακάτω:

«Οι αδικοπνιγμένοι»
1η Αυγούστου 1937

Ένα ναυάγιο που έγινε τραγούδι

Το ατμόπλοιο «Ύδρα» εμβόλισε στη δεξιά μάσκα της πλώρης και βύθισε σε 3 λεπτά το μόλις 12 κόρων πετρελαιοκίνητο «Ανάστασις».
Η πολύνεκρη τραγωδία έγινε τραγούδι με τίτλο: «Οι αδικοπνιγμένοι» σε στίχους, μουσική και εκτέλεση του Κ. Ρούκουνα. 
Το τραγούδι έγινε δίσκος που όμως αποσύρθηκε από τη δικτατορία Μεταξά…

Οι ευθύνες για το συγκλονιστικό περιστατικό όπου έχασαν τη ζωή τους 24 επιβάτες το βράδυ της 1ης Αυγούστου 1937 αποδόθηκαν κυρίως στους πλοιάρχους των δυο πλοίων, 
γεγονός που πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει και ο Ρούκουνας στο τραγούδι του : 
«…δυο καπετάνιοι κάνανε μεγάλη απροσεξία…»
Και είναι αυτονόητο…
Γιατί, για να συγκρουστούν δυο πλοία έξω από τον προλιμένα, με αντίθετες πορείες, καλές καιρικές συνθήκες, και χωρίς τη διέλευση άλλων σκαφών που τυχόν θα εμπόδιζαν τις κινήσεις τους… ε, ήθελε μεγάλη προσπάθεια…

Τη θαλάσσια τραγωδία της σύγκρουσης του ατμοκίνητου «Ύδρα» με το πετρελαιοκίνητο «Ανάστασις» σημάδεψαν, θετικά ή αρνητικά, τα εξής γεγονότα:
- - Η αυτοθυσία ενός ταβερνιάρη της περιοχής που με μια βαρκούλα διέσωσε 9 ναυαγούς και περισυνέλεξε 7 πτώματα.
Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, στην Κατοχή, ο ίδιος άνθρωπος εκτελέστηκε για την αντιστασιακή του δράση από τους Ναζί…
Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ήταν ο Μανώλης Παρλαμάς.

«… απέναντι στου Παρλαμά σκόρπισαν το φαρμάκι…»

- - Τη μνήμη των θυμάτων του πολύνεκρου ναυάγιου βεβήλωσε ο δικτάτορας Μεταξάς. 
Γιατί, με αφορμή τη συμπλήρωση ενός έτους από την επιβολή της δικτατορίας του, οργάνωσε στην Αθήνα φιέστες και πανηγύρια, την ώρα που ο Πειραιάς αλλά και ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα θρηνούσαν τους αδικοχαμένους νεκρούς του ναυαγίου…
Ο ίδιος μάλιστα ανάγκασε τις εφημερίδες να αφιερώσουν τα πρωτοσέλιδά τους αποκλειστικά στις προπαγανδιστικού χαρακτήρα εκδηλώσεις του, με αποτέλεσμα η τραγωδία του Σαρωνικού να περάσει στον Τύπο στα ψιλά γράμματα…

Ο Ρούκουνας εκφράζοντας το κοινό περί δικαίου αίσθημα, έγραψε αυτή την ελεγεία, το τραγούδι αυτό, με τίτλο «Οι αδικοπνιγμένοι» με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του 1937.

Ο Μεταξάς έδειξε για μια ακόμα φορά το πρόσωπο της σκληρής, της ανάλγητης, δικτατορίας του, διατάζοντας την απόσυρση αυτού του δίσκου όταν μόλις είχε κυκλοφορήσει από την ODEON, με στοιχεία : GA 7048.

Αλλά, αυτός είναι ο δυναμισμός που κρύβει μέσα του το λαϊκό μας τραγούδι, να υψώνεται πάνω από αρχηγίσκους, να σπάει το φράγμα του χρόνου και να διασώζει στη μνήμη μας και τους αδικοχαμένους και τον Παρλαμά...

Από την ιστοσελίδα:  
http://rembetiko.gr/forums/showthrea...364#post180364

Γεια σας και χαρά σας,
να είστε καλά !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Υδρα* του Λεουση ηταν ενα θρυλικο επιβατηγο των πρωτων δεκαετιων του 20ου αιωνος με δρομολογια κατ εξοχην στον Σαρωνικο. Ναυπηγηθηκε στο Stabilimento Tecnico της Τεργεστης το 1899. Ειχε 231 τοννους, μηκος 43,6 μετρα και πλατος 6,3 μετρα.

Εδω διαβαζετε και το θεμα στο Miramar και στο Lloyd Register του 1930




> IDNo:     25497         Year:     1899
> Name:     *HYDRA*         Keel:     2.99
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     6.99
> Flag:     GRC         Date of completion:     6.99
> Tons:     220         Link:     1186
> DWT:     0         Yard No:     325
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     42.7         Country of build:     
> Beam:     6.0         Builder: STTriestino
> ...


Hydra Leoussis.jpg

Αλλα πλοια του Stabilimento Tecnico της Τεργεστης 

Hydra STriestino.jpg

Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Υπαρχουν και αλλες φωτογραφιες του *Υδρα* (γνωστου επισης και ως *Υδρακι*) που ειμαι σιγουρος θα τις προσθεσουν οι φιλοι _Ellinis_ και _T.S.S. APOLLON_

Εδω μια ακομη απο το ενθετο του _Εφοπλιστη_ του Φεβρουαριου 1997 με υπογραφη Α. Τζαμτζης

Hydra1.jpg

Και ιδου δρομολογια απο το πρωτο ετος στην Ελλαδα, στις 12, 13 και 22 Αυγουστου 1900!!!

19000812 Hydra.jpg

19000813 Hydra.jpg

19000822 Hydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλλα δρομολογια παντα με την _Αργολικη Ακτοπλοια Ι. Ε. Λεουση

_*12/8/1907*

19070812 Hydra.jpg

*25/6/1911*

19110625 Hydra.jpg

*17/9/1914*

19140917 Leousis.jpg

Ydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω τα χανω λιγο με τις αλλαγες του πλοιου αλλα ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο _Ellinis_ θα διορθωσει λαθη.

1925: ??

*15/6/1928

*19280615,jpg.jpg

31 Οκτωβριου 1940 επεταχθη απο το ναυτικο

1941: Επετραπη στο πλοιο να γυρισει σε ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια

23 Απριλιου 1941: Ανηκε στον _Πρωτοπαπα_ και εβυθισθη σε Γερμανικο βομβαρδισμο

----------


## Ellinis

> 1919−1920 _Ελληνικη Εταιρεια Θαλασσιων Επιχειρησεων του Παληου_
> 
> Ιουνιος 1921: Επωληθη στην _Ατμοπλοια Δομεστινη_
> 
> 1925: ??
> 
> 31 Οκτωβριου 1940 επεταχθη απο το ναυτικο
> 
> 1941: Επετραπη στο πλοιο να γυρισει σε ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια
> ...


Το ΥΔΡΑ των δρομολογίων του 1919-25 αφορά το 1ο ΥΔΡΑ του 1856. 
Το ΥΔΡΑ του θέματος ναυπηγήθηκε για το Λεούση και παρέμεινε στην οικογένεια του μέχρις ότου πουλήθηκε στο Πετσάλη το 1933. Μετά, το 1938, πέρασε στον Πρωτόπαππα.

Όσο για τη βύθιση αυτή έγινε στη θέση "Βούρκος" των Μεγάρων, προφανώς όχι σε βαθιά νερά μιας και μετά τον πόλεμο το ναυάγιο προσφέρθηκε για ανέλκυση/διάλυση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΥΔΡΑ των δρομολογίων του 1919-25 αφορά το 1ο ΥΔΡΑ του 1856. 
> Το ΥΔΡΑ του θέματος ναυπηγήθηκε για το Λεούση και παρέμεινε στην οικογένεια του μέχρις ότου πουλήθηκε στο Πετσάλη το 1933. Μετά, το 1938, πέρασε στον Πρωτόπαππα.
> 
> Όσο για τη βύθιση αυτή έγινε στη θέση "Βούρκος" των Μεγάρων, προφανώς όχι σε βαθιά νερά μιας και μετά τον πόλεμο το ναυάγιο προσφέρθηκε για ανέλκυση/διάλυση.


Περιμενα να δω την αντιδραση σου...    Φανατζομουνα οτι κατι ηταν στραβο γιατι ετοιμαζα ενα αρθρο και για το αλλο Υδρα.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

Καλοί μου φίλοι,
Παρουσιάζω ένα ωραίο άρθρο του *Ιωάννη Γ. Σαχίνη*, για το *ΥΔΡΑ ή Υδράκι* όπως το αποκαλούσαν, από το μηνιαίο περιοδικό «ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ» του Δεκεμβρίου *1948*.
Πληροφορούμαστε με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τα ταξίδια του, τον Υδραίο ιδιοκτήτη *Ιωάννη Λεούση*, τον καπετάνιο *Σταμάτη Μονοχάρτζη*, το τρομερό ατύχημα της σύγκρουσης μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το *Ιταλικό Υπερωκεάνιο “**Gratz”* (14 Απρ.1924), τη πώληση του στον Σπετσιώτη εφοπλιστή *Κ. Πετσάλη*, την «επανένταξή» του στους Υδραίους με την αγορά του από τον *Παναγ. Πρωτοπαπά*, τη σχέση του πλοίου με το *Ναύαρχο Κουντουριώτη*, και τέλος το χαμό του στο κόλπο της Ελευσίνας από Γερμανικό αεροπλάνο κατά την έναρξη της κατοχής. 

Ναυτική Ελλάς 1948 Δεκ. ΥΔΡΑ του Λεούση  1.jpg
Ναυτική Ελλάς 1948 Δεκ. ΥΔΡΑ του Λεούση  2.jpg
Ναυτική Ελλάς 1948 Δεκ. ΥΔΡΑ του Λεούση  3.jpg
Ναυτική Ελλάς 1948 Δεκ. ΥΔΡΑ του Λεούση  4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εξαιρετικο αρθρο αγαπητε φιλε Νικο




> Πληροφορούμαστε με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τα ταξίδια του, τον Υδραίο ιδιοκτήτη *Ιωάννη Λεούση*, τον καπετάνιο *Σταμάτη Μονοχάρτζη*, το τρομερό ατύχημα της σύγκρουσης μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το *Ιταλικό Υπερωκεάνιο “**Gratz”* (14 Απρ.1924), .......


Το ατυχημα του *Υδρα* απο εφημεριδες της 15ης Απριλιου 1924

19240415 Ydra.jpg

19240415 Ydra2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστουμε πολυ τους Νικος Κουμπετσος και Nicholas Peppas για την προσφορα τους στα ιστορικα θεματα για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλοί μου φίλοι,
> Παρουσιάζω ένα ωραίο άρθρο του *Ιωάννη Γ. Σαχίνη*, για το *ΥΔΡΑ ή Υδράκι* όπως το αποκαλούσαν, από το μηνιαίο περιοδικό «ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ» του Δεκεμβρίου *1948*.


Απολαυστικό το άρθρο από τη _Ναυτική Ελλάς_... Νίκο, για δες μήπως βρεις και ένα απίθανο άρθρο για ένα ταξίδι με το προπολεμικό ΙΣΜΗΝΗ σε θαλασσοταραχή. Αξίζει να το ανεβάσουμε.

Στο μεταξύ ας δούμε και άλλο ένα απόσπασμα από το ίδιο περιοδικό, σχετικό με τη μεταφορά της σωρού του Κουντουριώτη με το ΥΔΡΑ στη γενέτειρα του. 

ydra1.jpg

----------


## Νίκος Κουμπέτσος

> Απολαυστικό το άρθρο από τη _Ναυτική Ελλάς_... Νίκο, για δες μήπως βρεις και ένα απίθανο άρθρο για ένα ταξίδι με το προπολεμικό ΙΣΜΗΝΗ σε θαλασσοταραχή. Αξίζει να το ανεβάσουμε.


Τα φύλλα του περιοδικού ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ, που κατέχω, είναι της περιόδου ΙΑΝ. 1938 μέχρι ΙΑΝ. 1953. Τη περίοδο αυτή εκδόθηκαν 133 φύλλα (1 κάθε μήνα με διακοπή τους μήνες της Γερμανικής κατοχής). Από αυτά έχω μόνο 64 φύλλα, δηλαδή σχεδόν τα μισά.    
Σχετικά με το προπολεμικό ΙΣΜΗΝΗ σε θαλασσοταραχή, δεν υπάρχει στα φύλλα που έχω. Όμως βρήκα αντ’ αυτού σχετικό άρθρο για το πλοίο *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ* σε θαλασσοταραχή το 1913, το οποίο και θα παρουσιάσω στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαιρετικο αρθρο αγαπητε φιλε Νικο
>  Το ατυχημα του *Υδρα* απο εφημεριδες της 15ης Απριλιου 1924
> 
> 19240415 Ydra.jpg
> 
> 19240415 Ydra2.jpg


Συνεχιζουμε σημερα με τα αρθρα για την συγκρουση του *Υδρα* με το *Graz* απο τις 15, 16 και 26 Απριλιου 1924

19240415 Gratz1.jpg
19240415 Gratz2.jpg

19240426 Hydra Gratz.jpg

Για το *Graz* ξερουμε οτι ηταν ωραιοτατο πλοιο της Lloyd  Austriaco, κατασκευης του 1908 και 3.905 τοννων.. Κατα την διαρκεια του πρωτου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου χρησιμοποιηθηκε απο τους Αυστρο−ουγγαρους σαν μεταγωγικο στην Αλβανια. Στις 2 Οκτωβριου 1918 βομβαρδιστηκε απο τους συμμαχους στο Δυρραχιο. Ματα τον πολεμο πηγε στην Τεργεστη οπου φτιαχτηκε και ξαναρχισε ταξιδια το 1921. Πουληθηκε στην Τουρκια το 1934 και αλλαξε ονομα σε *Guneysu*. Συνεχισε στις γραμμες του Ευξεινου μεχρι το 1962.

Ιδου και μια του φωτογραφια σαν  *Guneysu

*guneysu.jpg




> IDNo:     5603100     Year:     1908
> Name:     GRAZ     Keel:     6.7.07
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     19.2.08
> Flag:     AUH     Date of completion:     6.5.08
> Tons:     3905     Link:     2008
> DWT:     4010     Yard No:     111
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     108.6     Country of build:     
> Beam:     12.9     Builder:     Lloyd Austriaco
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα από την ανοιχτή γέφυρα του ΥΔΡΑ με τις δυο μικρές κλειστές βαρδιόλες. Παρατηρήστε την αναμνηστική ταμπέλα του ναυπηγείου ενώ νομίζω οτι ο άνθρωπος με το γκρι σακάκι κρατάει ένα φωναγωγό.

Imag3e2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστουμε. Υποθετω οτι θα ανεβασεις και τις αλλες φωτογραφιες απο αυτη την ιστοσελιδα, ιδιως το προπολεμικο *Μοσχανθη* _που δεν ειναι το Μοσχανθη αλλα το Ελλη Δασκαλακη._

----------


## Takerman

Αυτό ποιό είναι? 

Hydra-03.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι το βρετανικό μόνιτορ HYDRA. Σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## Takerman

> Eίναι το βρετανικό μόνιτορ HYDRA. Σχετικά εδώ.


Κατατοπιστικότατος όπως πάντα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Περιπλανώμενος στο διαδίκτυο έπεσα επάνω στο πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα το οποίο οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τα γραφόμενα σε αυτό με μπέρδεψαν. Έψαξα που να το καταχωρήσω για βοήθεια-διευκρινήσεις και το μόνο θέμα που ομοίαζε ήταν το : Ύδρα (2) [Hydra]

*Γρηγόρης Καρταπάνης: ΝΑΥΑΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ* *Το ναυάγιο του Α/Π Υδρα ΙΙ *  
  Ευεξήγητη η λεπτομερής ενασχόληση του τύπου στα  γεγονότα  ναυαγίων ή άλλων διαφόρων ναυτικών ατυχημάτων  που συνέβησαν  σε πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας. Η έκθεση  σε κίνδυνο μεγαλύτερου αριθμού ψυχών,  αφού πρόκειται για σκάφη που μεταφέρουν επιβάτες,προσδίνει  προτεραιότητα  στις  περιπτώσεις αυτές και βέβαια μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον.
  Επιπλέον  όταν το οδυνηρό γεγονός συνοδεύεται και  από ανθρώπινες απώλειες, ανάλογα με τις διαστάσεις της  τραγωδίας,γίνεται  πρωτοσέλιδο και απασχολεί περισσότερο την  ειδησεογραφία.
  Όπως θυμόμαστε, κάμποσες φορές   έχουμε  καταπιαστεί,στις κυριακάτικες αναδρομές  μας, με 
 ναυάγια και άλλες  περιπέτειες πλοίων της ακτοπλοΐας: Επτάνησος (Αργυρόνησο 15/8/05),  Καλλιόπη (Αν. Πήλιο, 5/9/1928), Αμβρακία (Λιχαδονήσια, 25/10/1939 με 7  θύματα),όπως και άλλα ατυχήματα πέρα από τις παραπάνω ολικές απώλειες,   με κριτήριο  πάντοτε  την εντοπιότητα  των συμβάντων.
  Η  αναδίφηση στις τοπικές εφημερίδες όμως  συνεχίζεται  αδιάκοπα -όπως και τα ακτοπλοϊκά  δρομολόγια παλιότερων   εποχών- με αποτέλεσμα τον εντοπισμό και άλλων αντίστοιχων περιστατικών,  που ελκύουν το ενδιαφέρον μας, για νέες μνημονικές ναυαγιαιρέσεις, όπως η  περίπτωση της πρόσκρουσης και βύθισης του α/π Υδρα  ΙΙ στις βραχώδεις  ακτές του ακρ. Σταυρός, τον Φεβρουάριο του 1928. 
*Το κακό δευτέρωσε* 
  Η μικρή ναυτιλιακή  εταιρία των Αδελφών  Γεωργίου   αντικατέστησε, λίγους μήνες μετά την απώλεια του, το α/π Υδρα με άλλο  συνώνυμο (Υδρα ΙΙ), το οποίο φαίνεται πως άρχισε τα δρομολόγιά του στις  αρχές Ιουνίου του 1927.
  Εξυπηρετούσε  την ίδια γραμμή με το προηγούμενο:  Βόλος-Χαλκίδα-Πειραιάς-Μονεμβασιά-Βάτικα-Γύθειο με εβδομαδιαία αναχώρηση  κάθε Τετάρτη (ή αργότερα Τρίτη). Στις  ενημερωτικές καταχωρίσεις  δρομολογίων του πρακτορείου Καρακαστανιά-Ριζόπουλου,στην εφ. Σημαία,  αρχικά αναφέρεται απλά Υδρα και λίγους μήνες αργότερα  ως Υδρα ΙΙ. Αλλά  δυστυχώς και τούτο το νεοαγορασμένο σκαρί δεν έμελλε να μακροημερεύσει   στα ακτοπλοϊκά  δρώμενα, καθώς  ναυάγησε  προτού ακόμη συμπληρώσει 1   χρόνο στους πλόες του, ακολουθώντας  την τύχη του προκατόχου του.
  Στις 21/2/1928 αναχώρησε από το Βόλο για το  καθιερωμένο δρομολόγιό του,μέσα σε κακές καιρικές συνθήκες που φαίνεται  πως επιδεινώθηκαν  περισσότερο μετά τον απόπλου. Στην προσπάθειά του, το  Ύδρα ΙΙ να εξέλθει από τον Παγασητικό, προσέκρουσε  στις βραχώδεις  ακτές του ακρ. Σταυρός και βυθίστηκε στα  απότομα νερά, ευτυχώς χωρίς να  υπάρξουν ανθρώπινες απώλειες. Σε αυτό ίσως συντέλεσε και ο μικρός  αριθμός -μόλις 7- των επιβατών και χωρίς γυναικόπαιδα, γεγονός  που  διευκόλυνε  την ολική διάσωση σε αντίθεση με το φορτίο. Σε αυτό   περιλαμβάνονταν  διάφορα είδη εμπορίου  και μεγάλος  αριθμός… ζώντων  ζώων.
*Ας δούμε το σχετικό ρεπορτάζ:*
*«Το προχθεσινόν ναυάγιον του ατμόπλοιου Ύδρα 2.*
  Ενώ προχθές την 7ην νυκτερινήν ώραν  απέπλευσεν του λιμένος μας κατευθυνόμενον εις Πειραιά το ατμόπλοιον Ύδρα  2 των εφοπλιστών  Αδελφών Γεωργίου, παρά την θέσιν Σταυρός μεταξύ  Πτελεού και Τρικκέρων, πρόσκρουσαν λόγω της φοβεράς χιονοθυέλλης επί των  εκεί απόκρημνων βράχων, εβυθίσθη.
  Τούτο επέβαινον  7 επιβάται και το πλήρωμα αυτού,  αποτελούμενων εκ 15 ατόμων. Κατά τηλεγράφημα του προέδρου της Κοινότητος  Αχίλλειου, οι επιβάται ως και το πλήρωμα εσώθησαν, τυχόντες υπό των  εκεί κατοίκων, των πρώτων βοηθειών. Των επί του ατμόπλοιου εμπορευμάτων,  κατά το ως άνω τηλεγράφημα, δεν κατορθώθη  η διάσωσις, λόγω της  παντελούς  βυθίσεως  του σκάφους και ελλείψεως  σημείου επιφανείας της  θαλάσσης δυναμένου να καθορίση το σημείον  της βυθίσεως, δεδομένου ότι   αι εκεί  ακταί  είναι αποτόμως κρημνώδεις και ως εκ τούτου το βάθος της  θαλάσσης είναι αρκετόν να καλύψη το ύψος  2 και 3 ατμοπλοίων.
  Κατόπιν της ανωτέρω βυθίσεως απέπλευσεν εντεύθεν το  ατμόπλοιον  Χελιδών  προς παραλαβήν των ναυαγών. Το εν λόγω ατμόπλοιον,  μόλις προ ολίγον μηνών  ηγοράσθη παρά των εφοπλιστών Αδελφών Γεωργίου  και ωνομάσθην Ύδρα 2 εις αντικατάστασιν του προ αρκετού χρόνου  βυθισθέντος παρά την Ψυτάλλειαν, ατμοπλοίου της ιδίας εταιρίας, Υδρα 1».* (Σημαία 23/2/1928).*


*Περιπέτειες ναυαγών* 
  Το θετικό, στο οδυνηρό συμβάν, υπήρξε η διάσωση και  των 22 επιβαινόντων αν και οι υλικές απώλειες -σκάφος και φορτίο- ήταν  ολοκληρωτικές. Το προηγούμενο δημοσίευμα δίνει σε γενικές γραμμές την  πληροφόρηση για το γεγονός, αλλά την επομένη, στην ίδια εφημερίδα, σε  διεξοδικό σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, περιγράφεται με λεπτομερή και γλαφυρό τρόπο  ολόκληρη η περιπέτεια του ναυαγίου και η κοπιώδης διάσωση των ναυαγών.
*Τίτλος του:*   «Αι λεπτομέριαι του προχθεσινού ναυαγίου. Πώς συνέβη το ναυάγιον -νυξ  αγωνίας και τρόμου- η αποβίβασις και διάσωσις των επιβατών και του  πληρώματος- όλα τα ονόματα των επιβαινόντων»*.* *(Σημαία 24/2/1928).* 
  Από τους επεξηγηματικούς υπότιτλους καταδείχνεται η διάθεση του συντάκτη της εποχής να προβάλει κάθε πτυχή του γεγονότος.
* Αρχικά περιγράφει τον επώδυνο πλου μέσα σε σφοδρή κακοκαιρία, ως το σημείο της πρόσκρουσης :* 
_«Προχθές την 71/2  νυκτερινήν ώραν  απέπλευσεν του λιμένος μας, ως και χθές εγράψαμεν, το ατμόπλοιον Ύδρα ΙΙ  των εφοπλιστών Αδελφών Γεωργίου. Μετά  21/2   ωρών ταξίδιον,  εν μέσω ομίχλης και φοβεράς χιονοθυέλλης, πλέον πάντοτε ημιταχώς  επλησίασεν εις θέσιν Σταυρός έναντι Τρικκέρων, ότε αντιληφθείς τον  αναπόφευκτον κίνδυνον, ο α΄ πλοίαρχος του ατμοπλοίου  κ. Δημ. Σάρδης εκ  νήσου Κιμώλου, την 10ην παρά 10 νυκτερινήν διέταξεν αμέσως  τον αΆ μηχανικόν κ. Γρηγ. Γεωργίου να στρέψη την μηχανήν όπισθεν προς  αποφυγήν τούτου, αλλΆ εις μάτην  απέβησαν αι απεγνωσμέναι προσπάθειαι   του τελευταίου και το μοιραίον επήλθεν ακαριαίως, δεδομένου ότι το  σκάφος προσκρούσαν επι των αποκρήμνων βράχων εσφηνώθη  κατά τοιούτον  τρόπον, ώστε άπαντα τα λειτουργούντα αυτού μηχανήματα κατέστησαν  άχρηστα…»._ 
  Προφανώς όταν έγινε αντιληπτός ο κίνδυνος, επειδή  ακολουθούνταν εσφαλμένη πορεία, ήταν πλέον αργά, γιατί δεν θα υπήρχαν  διαθέσιμα  βοηθήματα, όπως κάποιος ισχυρός προβολέας. Η πρόσκρουση  προκάλεσε σοβαρά ρήγματα και άμεση εισροή υδάτων, ώστε κάθε προσπάθεια  διάσωσης του πλοίου  θεωρούνταν αδύνατη.
*Πιο κάτω ο ρεπόρτερ εξαίρει τις ενέργειες του πλοιάρχου και του πληρώματος με περιγραφή της επιτυχούς διεκπεραίωσης στην ξηρά:* 
  «Ο ηρωισμός του πλοιάρχου. Αφού  πλέον εξέλιπεν  πάσα ελπίς διασώσεως του σκάφους ο αΆ πλοίαρχος εν μεγάλη συγκινήσει   ευρισκόμενος, αλλά και διατηρών πλήρη την ψυχραιμίαν  του ήρχισεν  εφοδιάζων τους 7 εν αυτώ ευρισκόμενους επιβάτας του με σωσίβια αφΆ ενός  και αφΆ ετέρου δίδων συνεχείς διαταγάς εν τοις εν αυτώ άνδρας του  πληρώματος δια την ταχείαν κατάβασιν των λέμβων προς πλήρη διάσωσιν των  επιβατών. Και  εν διαστήματι ολίγων δευτερολέπτων (!) οι επιβάται  αποβιβάζοντο εις τους βράχους, αυτός δεν παρέμεινεν επι του σκάφους  μέχρις ότου τούτο υπερκαλύφθη τελείως  υπό των υδάτων…».
  Δεν παραλείπει ο συντάκτης να δώσει και  λεπτομέρειες από τις πρώτες αντιδράσεις,  μόλις συνέβη η πρόσκρουση  όταν  έντρομοι οι επιβάτες εξήλθαν στο κατάστρωμα.
*Υπερθεματίζει και πάλι τη στάση του πλοιάρχου που όπως είδαμε εγκατέλειψε τελευταίος, όπως επιβάλλεται, το βυθιζόμενο σκαρί:*
  «Η συγκίνησις των επιβατών και του πληρώματος. ¶μα  ως οι επιβάται αντελήφθησαν τον κίνδυνον, ανήλθον αμέσως εκ των καμπινών  των κατευθυνόμενοι αλοφρώνως και εν πλήρει απελπισία και ζητούντες  βοήθειαν εις τον πλοίαρχον: «Καπετάνιε μας τι γινόμεθα; Θα σωθούμε,  βοήθεια…!» Ο πλοίαρχος τους ενθάρρυνεν: « Όλοι  πάρτε σωσίβια και  επιβιβασθείτε εις τας λέμβους, μη φοβάσθε!» Και εντός ολίγων λεπτών οι  επιβάται ομού μετά των ανδρών του πληρώματος απεβιβάζοντο εις την ξηράν,  πλην του υποπλοιάρχου και του πρώτου μηχανικού, παραμεινάντων μετά του  πλοιάρχου επι του σκάφους μέχρι της βυθίσεως…»
*Και συνεχίζει το δημοσίευμα:* «Η βύθισις του σκάφους. Από της 10ης  παρά 10 νυκτερινής, ότε το σκάφος προσήραξαν οι επιβάται του πλοίου  μετά των ανδρών του πληρώματος εθεώντο επί δύο ώρας το βυθιζόμενον  σκάφος το οποίον καίτοι εκ της αποτόμου προσκρούσεως έπρεπε να βυθίσει  εντός τουλάχιστον μισής ώρας, εν τούτοις εβυθίσθη μετά δίωρον, ήτοι την  12ην της νυκτός…».
  Αν και οι 22 επιβαίνοντες διασώθηκαν άμεσα,  μολαταύτα ο κίνδυνος δεν είχε περάσει, αφού έπρεπε να παραμείνουν τη  νύχτα μισοπαγωμένοι στα αφιλόξενα βράχια και σε αντίξοες καιρικές  συνθήκες. Με πρόχειρα μέτρα προφύλαξης, περίμεναν να ξημερώσει για να  μεταβούν  προς τον πλησιέστερο οικισμό, και να ζητήσουν βοήθεια.
*Με γλαφυρό και παραστατικό τρόπο πληροφορούμαστε τα γεγονότα:* «Η  τρομερά νυξ. ¶μα απεβιβάσθησαν εις την ξηράν οι επιβάται και άπαντες οι  άνδρες του πληρώματος, λόγω του ότι ούτοι ήσαν βρεγμένοι,  διανυκτέρευσαν εντός αποκρήμνων  χαραδρών καθΆόλην την διάρκειαν της  νυκτός. Εκτός των ενδυμάτων τους ουδέν κατώρθωσαν να διασώσουν πλην ενός  αντισκήνου, το οποίον στήσαντες εν είδει καλύβης, εστεγάσθησαν. Το  κρύο, η παγωνιά, ο αέρας, τα χιόνια κλπ αυτής της νυκτός, ήταν  απερίγραπτα. Μη δυνάμενοι να βαδίσουν παρέμειναν εκεί όρθιοι,   υποφέροντες και τρίζοντες τους οδόντας των εκ του παγετού…».
  Τελικά τα βάσανα των ναυαγών πήραν τέλος το πρωί, όταν μετά από επίπονη πεζοπορία μερικών ωρών έφθασαν στο Αχίλλειο.
*Εκεί οι ντόπιοι τους φέρθηκαν με ανθρωπιά, παρέχοντάς τους κάθε δυνατή βοήθεια:*
  «Εις το Αχίλλειον, αφού πλέον εμαρτύρησαν καθ΄ όλην  την νύκταν, την 6Ά12 πρωϊνήν της Τετάρτης οι ναυαγοί κατηυθήνθησαν εις  το Αχίλλειον. Και μετά εξάωρον πορείαν εισήρχοντο εις το χωρίον όπου οι  φιλόξενοι κάτοικοι αυτού, πρωτοστατούντων του κ. Προέδρου, και του  δημοδιδάσκαλου  παρέσχον πάσαν περιποίησιν. Κατά τας ομολογίας των  ναυαγών, η περιποίησις και εν γένει αι παρασχεθείσαι εις αυτούς  διευκολύνσεις, είναι ανώτεραι παντός ανθρωπισμού. Σημειωτέον ότε,  μερίμνη του προέδρου και του δημοδιδάσκαλου του εν λόγω χωρίου οι  ναυαγοί κατενεμήθησαν εις διαφόρους οικίας…».
  Επίσης όπως σημειώνεται πιο κάτω, ειδοποιήθηκε για  το συμβάν το Λιμεναρχείο Βόλου και απέστειλε, την ίδια μέρα, το  ατμόπλοιο Χελιδών για να παραλάβει τους ναυαγούς. Όμως και αυτό δεν  κατάφερε, αφού τους παρέλαβε, να επαναπλεύσει στο Βόλο λόγω της σφοδρής  κακοκαιρίας και αναγκάστηκε να ποδίσει στη Μηλίνα και  να ολοκληρώσει  την επιστροφή του την επόμενη το πρωί.
  Στη συνέχεια του δημοσιεύματος αναφέρονται  αναλυτικά τα ονόματα των μελών του πληρώματος με την ειδικότητα και τον  τόπο καταγωγής του καθενός (ανάμεσά τους και ο βολιώτης υπεύθυνος  τροφοδοσίας Εμμ. Χατζημανώλης) όπως και εκείνα των εφτά επιβατών.
*Το ρεπορτάζ ολοκληρώνεται με την πληροφόρηση για έναρξη των ανακρίσεων* «προς  εξακρίβωσιν των τυχόν υπευθύνων εκ του πληρώματος για πιθανάς  σημειωθείσας παραλείψεις ή παραβάσεις», αλλά και με την παράθεση  στοιχείων για το πλοίο και το απολεσθέν φορτίο («15 κιβώτια χαλβά, 36  δέματα κενά κοφίνια, 10 τόννοι πατάτες, 150 αμνοί, 16 κατσίκια, 15  δέματα νημάτων και 3 σάκκοι ταχυδρομικοί οίτινες διασωθέντες παρεδώθησαν  εις το  ενταύθα ταχυδρομείον»).
  Αν και το γεγονός είναι ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό, στο  επόμενο διάστημα δεν συναντούμε στον τύπο κάποια σχετική δημοσίευση για  τις αιτίες ή άλλες λεπτομέρειες του συμβάντος. Οι εξαιρετικά δυσμενείς  καιρικές συνθήκες αποτέλεσαν τον προφανή λόγο του ναυαγίου, άσχετα αν  αποδόθηκαν τυχόν ευθύνες και στον πλοίαρχο, που εξακολούθησε τον πλου. Η  ανέλκυση του ατμόπλοιου ή ήταν αδύνατη, ή κρίθηκε ασύμφορη μιας και δεν  μνημονεύεται καμιά προσπάθεια ναυαγιαίρεσης..
*Συμπληρωματικά*
  Στο δίτομο έργο, *«Τα ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες»* του *κ. Χρήστου Ντούνη*  δεν μνημονεύεται το παραπάνω ναυάγιο. Αντίθετα υπάρχει σύντομη αναφορά  στη βύθιση της πρώτης Ύδρας, όπου αόριστα σημειώνεται ότι απωλέστηκε  «στις ελληνικές ακτές, το 1927» (τόμος ΑΆ, σελ. 471). Το ατμόπλοιο Ύδρα 1  ήταν ένα παλιό σκαρί, ναυπήγησης του 1856 που εντάχθηκε τότε στην  Ελληνική Ατμοπλοϊα με έδρα τη Σύρο, ακολούθησε τις διάφορες αλλαγές των  ναυτιλιακών εταιριών,   ανήκοντας στη Νέα Ελληνική ατμοπλοϊα (1893) και  αργότερα στην Κυκλαδική, για να περιέλθει τελικά στους αδερφούς  Γεωργίου. Η εταιρία των Αδ. Γεωργίου φέρεται πως είχε δύο πλοία (Ύδρα  και Ευρώτας),ενώ σημειώνεται πως «διαλύθηκε λόγω ζημιών», στο βιβλίο του  καπετάν Αν. Τζαμτζή «Ελληνική επιβατική ακτοπλοΐα».
  Κι  αν κρίνουμε από τις δύο απανωτές απώλειες η επιβίωση της υπήρξε μάλλον αδύνατη. *Η πρώτη, παλιά Ύδρα λοιπόν βυθίστηκε* στις *15/11/1926*  στην περιοχή του Μαραθώνα όταν συγκρούστηκε με το α/π Κρόνος,  εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο προς τη Χαλκίδα και το Βόλο, όπως φαίνεται από  το σχετικό δημοσίευμα της *εφ. Σημαία στις 17/11/1926*,  δηλαδή δεκαπέντε μήνες προτού το ναυάγιο της δεύτερης Ύδρας, στο ακρ.  Σταυρός. Το ευτύχημα ήταν ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν υπήρξαν  ανθρώπινες απώλειες.    
http://skopelos-news.blogspot.gr/201...post_4000.html

Υδρα1.jpg
Το πλοίο ΥΔΡΑ Ι  σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία ανήκει στο ΎΔΡΑ του θέματος αλλά δεν είναι το 1ο ΥΔΡΑ που βυθίστηκε στην Καβαλιανή. Σχετικά εδώ.
Το ΎΔΡΑ ΙΙ που βυθίστηκε στο Τρίκερι και που περιγράφει το άρθρο είναι αυτό εδώ.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ευχαριστώ Αρη,και μιας και ξεκινήσαμε τα "κεράσματα",ορίστε μια φωτογραφία του ΥΔΡΑ,πριν απο την μετασκευή (την τελευταία) που του κάνανε .
  Φωτό Γρ.Συριώτη +Συνημμένο Αρχείο 152483

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ημερολόγιο που κυκλοφόρησε ένας σύλλογος με θέμα τα παλιά πλοία του Σαρωνικού, εμφανίζεται και το ΥΔΡΑ να φθάνει στον Πόρο, αν και η λεζάντα αναφέρει λανθασμένα οτι είναι το ΝΙΚΗ.

20160503_152823.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΥΔΡΑ ταξίδεψε για 52 χρόνια, όλα τους στα νερά μας μιας και ήταν από τα λίγα ακτοπλοϊκά που πήραμε «πρώτο χέρι». Είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Βενετία το 1899 και ταξίδεψε για τρείς από τους σημαντικούς «παίχτες» του προπολεμικού Σαρωνικού. Για το Λεούση (που είχε και το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ), για την Αργολικής Ατμοπλοΐας του Πετσάλη (που είχε το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ) και για τον Πρωτόπαππα.
> ......


Εδω μια σειρα δρομολογιων του *ΥΔΡΑ* του  Πρωτόπαππα (Ελευθερο ΒΗΜΑ, 2/4/1939).

19390402 Υδρα Ελευθ ΒΗΜΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του ΥΔΡΑ που εξυπηρέτησε για τέσσερις δεκαετίες τις γραμμής του Σαρωνικού

Ydra 1 (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του ΎΔΡΑ να προσεγγίζει τον Πόρο 

Ydra at Poros.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Mια ωραία πόζα του ΎΔΡΑ να προσεγγίζει τον Πόρο 
> 
> Ydra at Poros.jpg
> Πηγή


Μήπως γνωρίζετε τι είναι αυτό στην κορυφή του πρωραίου ιστου; Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μήπως γνωρίζετε τι είναι αυτό στην κορυφή του πρωραίου ιστου; Σας ευχαριστώ.


Αυτό που έχω δει από πίνακες και φωτογραφίες εκείνης της εποχής ήταν οτι έβαζαν στον πρωραίο ιστό μια σημαία με το όνομα του σκάφους και στον πρυμναίο την σημαία της εταιρίας. Έτσι το βλέπουμε και σε αυτόν εδώ τον πίνακα του ΎΔΡΑ. Στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται πιο μεγάλη η σημαία από ότι θα χρειαζόταν για  το όνομα του και δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι ή έχει κάποια αλλοίωση εκεί η φωτογραφία.

280198482_396843815651807_3113107934226885335_n.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Ενδιαφέρον! Επειδή δεν το έχω δει (ή δεν το έχω προσέξει) σε φωτογραφίες, νόμιζα ότι οι σημαίες με το όνομα κλπ ήταν καλλιτεχνική πρωτοβουλία του ζωγράφου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενδιαφέρον! Επειδή δεν το έχω δει (ή δεν το έχω προσέξει) σε φωτογραφίες, νόμιζα ότι οι σημαίες με το όνομα κλπ ήταν καλλιτεχνική πρωτοβουλία του ζωγράφου.


Το έχω δει το σημαιάκι με το όνομα σε φωτογραφίες μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '50. Δεν ξέρω αν το ανέβαζαν σε συγκεκριμένους χρόνους ή λόγους, πάντως δεν υπήρχε πάντα. Εδώ στη φώτο του ΎΔΡΑ φαίνεται μεγάλη σημαία και ίσως μπορεί να είναι η "παρτέντζα" η μπλε σημαία με το άσπρο τετράγωνο στη μέση που σήμανε την αναχώρηση. Την έχω δει και αυτή σε αρκετές φωτο της εποχής.

----------

